# How many Rose Line Sharks in 100 gal tank?



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Please advise!

I have 12 gorgeous Puntius denisonii (aka Rose Line Shark, Red Line Torpedo Barb, Bleeding Eye, etc. etc.) happily quarantining in a 20 gallon tank. They are about 3.5 cm long (aprox. 1.5 inches). Soon they will be moved to my 100 gallon system (comprised of a 65 gallon display tank and a 35 gallon filter/sump - massively over-filtered and moderately planted.)

How many of these beauties can I realistically keep in my 100 gallon system:
if I keep only them in the tank and no others;
if I keep only them in the tank with 3 botia kobutai (2.5 inches each) and 3 botia histrionica (3.5 inches each);
if I keep them, all six botias, and four rainbow fish (full grown size 3 inches each);
if I keep them, all six botias, the four rainbows, two 3" blue gouramis and some green tiger barbs as well????

I suspect the answers range from all in the first scenario, to none in the last, but I am anxious to get the opinion of other folks in the hobby.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!

ignoblesavage


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

mags2313 said:


> Please advise!
> 
> I have 12 gorgeous Puntius denisonii (aka Rose Line Shark, Red Line Torpedo Barb, Bleeding Eye, etc. etc.) happily quarantining in a 20 gallon tank. They are about 3.5 cm long (aprox. 1.5 inches). Soon they will be moved to my 100 gallon system (comprised of a 65 gallon display tank and a 35 gallon filter/sump - massively over-filtered and moderately planted.)
> 
> ...


----------

